# Brainworm



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

GRAND FORKS, N.D (AP) - A University of North Dakota 
student is studying a parasite called "brainworm" that's common 
in white-tailed deer but fatal in moose. 
Jim Maskey wants to learn more about the impact of habitat 
on the animals. His study is under way in north central North 
Dakota. 
Maskey says ten moose have been fitted with satellite 
collars to track their movement over a year. Five of the moose 
were collared near Harvey, and the others in the Turtle 
Mountains. 
Maskey says his study is trying to find out whether moose 
that share habitat with white-tailed deer are more prone to get 
the parasite, and how it affects their populations. 
The collars are designed to drop off after a year, and 
researchers then will store the information. 
Maskey says brainworm is not found in North Dakota as much 
as it is found in states to the east.


----------

